
Ask HN: Alternative to Mega.nz or Dropbox - a_lifters_life
Hi HN,
Im looking for a free alternative to dropbox or mega.nz that I can use to store about ~30gb of files.<p>What do you use? I cant justify $5&#x2F;mo for mega to store 30gb.<p>Thank you.
======
mtmail
Why free? You'd be using disk space, the service needs to make money somehow.

~~~
a_lifters_life
Why not?

